# Comparing Mammoth Fall Century and SLOBC Wildflower



## Michael L (Dec 27, 2008)

Fellow Centurians, Did my first Mammoth Fall Century the other day and it was one of the best supported rides ever. It did however kick my ass but good. I do the SLOBC Wildflower every year and they have the same elevation gain but the Mammoth seemed so much harder. I know that their is elevation difference but I usually do fine higher up. Maybe it was the stomach flu I had. Anyone else done both and your thoughts?


----------



## Michael L (Dec 27, 2008)

Total elevation? Just one more thing, my new Garmin logged 7450' gain on this one, about 1000' more than advertised and that could help explain the difficulty difference. Anyone else concur?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

what model Garmin - my 500 is optimistic when it comes to altitude compared to my 510.


----------



## Michael L (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep, mine is a 500. What percentage optimism are we talking about?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The 510 is more consistent - I'd say 10% on average is the difference between the two - with the 500 being higher.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Stomach flu plus elevation plus dry air. The latter two dehydrate you much quicker. And having stomach problems before the ride probably meant you did not drink and eat enough before the ride.

I have done a lot of riding on the east side of the sierras and always need to drink way more than I do in the bay area.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone ridden up White Mtn road, the one that goes into the Bristlecone Pine area east of Bishop ??


----------



## Michael L (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, after going up Silver Canyon from Laws. Dirt, steep and tough.


----------

